

Scientists Invent Particles That Will Let You Live Without Breathing - esalazar
http://gizmodo.com/5921868/scientists-invent-particles-that-will-let-you-live-without-breathing

======
iuguy
I'm reminded of the scene with the rat from the abyss for obvious reasons. But
I'm also massively impressed. I saw a post yesterday about this decade being
the most productive decade. We may not have flying cars (and yesterday was the
future date Doc Brown set to arrive in Back to the Future) but it's things
like this that make me think, "Wow, we really are living in the future".

